# Would you take this buck?



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

(Long, sorry!)

One of the breeders where I got my mini-nubian girls took in a mini-nubian buck from a friend of hers who could no longer afford to keep her goats.  He was not really a rescue, as he is in fine condition.  She sent me an email asking me if I wanted him.  No charge.  She already had all her breedings planned out of who she would breed to whom until 2012, so that she will have F7s and F8s by that time.  This boy is an F2.  She does not want to use him because it would be breeding backwards in the generations because her other two bucks are F4 and F5.  BUT, Drifter (appropriately enough) keeps jumping her fence, trying to get himself a girlfriend.  

She is offering him to me for free because I don't have a buck, and she needs to get him out of her hair.  Here, he would be our only buck, and all but one of our girls is big enough to breed, and she will be big enough probably in December, so if we could wait until the end of Nov to get him, I think all the girls would be fine for breeding.  She claims that the only reason he jumps his fence is to jump the girls' fence.  She also said that he did not jump the fence at all before he came into rut.

We had not intended on keeping a buck here because our space is small and we have a neighbor close on one side who might not appreciate the aroma...BUT, mini-nubian bucks are HARD to find and they are EXPENSIVE.  And it would save us from having to drag our girls on 4.5 hour trips for a drive-by which may or may not take.  We did not understand how hard it would be to get the girls bred when we decided to get mini-nubians.  (I wanted nigis, dear husband the mini-nubians   on him)

We have .75 usable acres of pasture, and we already have 4 girls.  We have fencing left over from the girl's pen, and could probably scrounge some wood for a buck house, but that would still have a goat boy in rut within half an acre or so of my house.

We met him before, and he is a sweet heart and has beautiful blue eyes (I have a blue eyed doe, so that would be good).  SO, if you were in my situation, what would you do?

Here is Drifter taken this summer sometimes.  He now has a beard and a nice layer of crust....hahaha


----------



## broke down ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm surprised you haven't brought him home already...

Seriously, the only thing you throw in there as an obstacle is he will be sorta close to your house. When you consider all the other benefits, that is really just a small glitch to live with....


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 26, 2009)

I would take him, and I would put a hot wire on top of his pen.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 26, 2009)

It won't ELIMINATE the smell, but (as long as it's warm enough) you trim him up (at least the beard), it will cut wayyy back on the stench...nothing to hold the icky smell...
I'd already have him home, jes sayin'.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 26, 2009)

Get him now! You may as well get a buck. It really is hard to find farms that will allow you to use their bucks when they are a clean farm.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep, if you want him, I'd get him. Just make sure you are prepared to hear him(they are generally loud when in heat), smell him(not so bad really) and are prepared to confine him.
I would put his pasture area in a location so that he does not have a long fence-run proximity to the does. You can create a fence barrier so that he can see the does, but they can not rub the fence down to get to them(sniff butts, rub their faces on their butts and they head butt and try to lunge through the fence to try to get through it..
You will need a very strong/tall fence to keep him in.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Sep 27, 2009)

i would go snag that gorgeous little boy up for sure


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Sep 27, 2009)

GET HIM!!!!!


----------



## Eliza (Sep 27, 2009)

HATE to be a party pooper BUT how close are the neighbors again?  If most of us are annoyed by continously barking dogs, is a noisy goat in rut going to cause the same effect and strain the relationship with the neighbors???  Just something to consider....


----------



## twister (Sep 27, 2009)

i would get him... he is adorable!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 27, 2009)

Eliza said:
			
		

> HATE to be a party pooper BUT how close are the neighbors again?  If most of us are annoyed by continously barking dogs, is a noisy goat in rut going to cause the same effect and strain the relationship with the neighbors???  Just something to consider....


You are pooping on my party!    Cut it out!

The lots here are made kind of funny.  Long and skinny.  My next door neighbor's house is in the front of his lot, just like mine is.  I could put the buck house on the very back opposite corner from the neighbor's house, so the buck house would be about 2.5 acres away from the neighbor's house.  

I am not worried about the noise.  My chicken coop is about 20 yards from their back door and my chickens free range in our yard most of the day.  They NEVER heard the rooster who crowed REALLY LOUDLY and NON-STOP.  One the other hand, I can here their TV when standing on my front porch.  

It's the smell.  Not so much in November and December, because it gets COLD here and the neighbors pretty much hibernate during the winter.  The doors and windows will not be open, so I doubt the buck-smell would infiltrate the inside of their house.  It's after rut season when it starts to warm up and the buck is still stinky.  I mean, I smelled him at the breeders' - I didn't find it offensive, just strong and out-of-place because I hadn't smelled it before.  

THe neighbors are GREAT and bring the girls crisp leaves when they trim their trees, etc.  I doubt they would mind, but I still feel kind of funny about it.  Just like I did when the rooster kept crowing all day and night.  Then I asked her if it was bothering them, and she said, "Oh, I didn't know he had started crowing yet!"


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't smell our stinkiest buck from his pen to our house, at all.   Roughly 125 feet, give or take a few.
I smell him when I get within 50-75 feet on a warm breezy day, though...


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2009)

It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission..  

If you like the buck and you trust his current owners, I'd get him.  Keep him on quarantine for as long as you can, watching for any lumps or bumps or what have you..  It would be awesome if you could put a sentry wether in with him, but we can only do what we can do.  Consider a vet checkup, even..

If the neighbors start complaining, just tell them you didn't know it was going to be so bad (..because you really don't know what it will be like, at this point..), and that you'll get him gone ASAP....you should be able to get him bred to everyone within 3 weeks.

And if they don't say anything...even more awesome, right!!??!!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 28, 2009)

She said that she has a wether in with him already who is his friend whom she would give us, too.  I do trust her.  She has been nothing but nice and helpful.  And everything she has told us so far has been true.  And the goats we got from her are SUPER!

Now, to getting dear husband to borrow that gas powered auger from his work again...sure makes putting up a fence much easier!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2009)

I said "sentry" earlier, but I meant sentinel..  The sentinel would be native to your herd, with your herd's illnesses and immunities, and his job would be to get sick from the new buck...if the new buck was bringing any microbial "baggage," that is.  If he spends time with the new buck and doesn't come up sick...you're good.  If he up and dies or pops a big CL knot (...would take time...) or comes down with soremouth or something...well, better him than the doe$.

Just clarifying my eariler screw up... sorry  ...I know you don't have a sentinel to sacrifice...  I was just thinking it would be handy if you did, especially considering you have limited time to quarantine and since (as I just re-read and realized) this guy is basically a 2nd hand charity case. 

Seriously, I've nothing against charity cases...we have A BUNCH.  

Anyway...so, how long has the breeder you trust been in possession of this guy?  Have they effectively quarantined him?  Do you think they'd send him to the salebarn before giving him to you, if they thought he had any problems?

I'm guessing they would, rather than give him away..  I would, especially considering that A) giving him away loses you money, and B) a reputation for screwing people puts you out of business quickly in the livestock breeding biz.    I'm just wondering how much they know about him to pass along, I guess..


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Sep 28, 2009)

I wish I could find that deal. I have spent a whole year looking for any mini nubian buck near me. Luck you.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely take that gift!!! and then too bad he was not closer that my 2 gen mini nubian could be exposed.. I have pretty much given up the goat so to speak about continuing my venture with mini nubians.. seems they caught quickly but once people found out how many different goats it takes to get a true mini nubian.. well forget it.. after a couple generations they are hard to come by around here.. my gal needs someone still to bring down her size a bit and bring down her ears a bit more.. outside of that she has a beautiful roman nose and a good personality.. but she still seems goofy like the nubians 

anyway he is a fine looking buck!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 29, 2009)

CM:  I don't think she would send him to a sale barn.  She would probably wether him and let him run with her bucks if he wasn't quality.  This buck was born on her good friend's farm and she saw him grow up.  Her friend and her husband were recently divorced and the goats were part of the "property to be sold and divided equally"

Heavenly Springs, where are you?

Thorny, how far "north" in Ohio are you?  I would be willing to pay forward this gift and give him to you after this fall if you might be interested.  PM me.  He has great ears, you just can't tell in this picture.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Sep 29, 2009)

I am in Greencastle, Indiana.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 29, 2009)

According to mapquest (which is sometimes accurate, sometimes not), you are 6 hours from me.  I drove that far to get two of my girls.  Mini-nubians are a whole lot of trouble.  haha.

If you or thorny are really interested, I would be willing to even meet you somewhere to pass this boy along after this fall/winter.  I know how hard it is to find a mini-nub buck.  I'd be willing to pass him along to help out, since she is helping me out.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I did find a mini nubian buck that is 1st generation to breed one of my Nubian girls too for this year. I have a deposit on a buck from Green Gables Farm for next year. If you were closer, I would come get him in a heart beat. I might have a friend that would be interested in him if no one else is. Her buck is the 1 st generation buck I am going to breed too.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> CM:  I don't think she would send him to a sale barn.  She would probably wether him and let him run with her bucks if he wasn't quality.


I wasn't talking about quality, per se..  What I meant was, if she noticed a disease that could be passed on to someone else's farm, would she pass him on to you or send him to the sale barn?



			
				MMR said:
			
		

> This buck was born on her good friend's farm and she saw him grow up.  Her friend and her husband were recently divorced and the goats were part of the "property to be sold and divided equally"


So...if he was among property to be sold with the proceeds of which divided equally, how did he end up being given to your friend?

I know you're never supposed to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I've come to the conclusion that whoever came up with that saying must have had _terrible_ biosecurity practices.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 29, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> So...if he was among property to be sold with the proceeds of which divided equally, how did he end up being given to your friend?
> 
> I know you're never supposed to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I've come to the conclusion that whoever came up with that saying must have had _terrible_ biosecurity practices.


Have you never heard of hiding assets in a divorce?  

Seriously, this lady who originially had Drifter wanted to keep him.  So, she smuggled him to her friend's house so he would not be sold to some unknown party in hopes of getting him back once the dust settled.  Well, once it settled, turns out the only place said lady can afford without aid of her X's income is an effieciency apartment.  Not quite room for her and the boy goat.   She saw no end to the financial hardship, so she signed Drifter's paperwork over to the woman that I know, who doesn't want to keep him permanently for the reasons I already mentioned.  She was under the impression that he was just visiting.  NOw, I am sure that this first lady that I don't even know would love to know that I am airing her dirty laundry, so that's all I'm gonna say on that subject.  

As far as diseases, I think she would cull him if it was something serious or treat him if it was not serious.  She and I are 4 hours from each other.  The next closest to either of us is 6 hours, where I got my two other girls.  When trying to raise these crazy mini-nubians, or any other mini breed, I imagine, it is essential to make friends with whom you can find new sources for breeding.  I very seriously doubt that she would do anything to make an enemy of me or to pollute my breeding stock as she already told me she was interested in purchasing a doeling from my blue eyed goat if I get one when she kids in the Spring.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, so long as you trust that she'd cull a real problem animal and the story of how she came to own the buck makes sense...I'd get him and his wether pal, quarantine the both of them for as long as you can, and if he seems healthy down the road...breed the fire out of'em.


----------



## dragonlaurel (Sep 30, 2009)

I vote for getting him.  It will solve the problem of getting your girls bred.  Having him with them longer might produce more babies too. Easier rebreeding if any don't get settled the first  try. If you don't want to keep a male after that- you know you can find him a home.  Sounds like the neighbors like goats. You're lucky.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Oct 1, 2009)

It's So much easier having your Own buck. I'd get him if I were you. Funny thing is we got a lil bitty buck that looked to be by all accounts a white nubian this spring,........& here he's a mini with definate nubian features. He's been growing & still going to end up shorter than my LaMancha Buck. He doesn't really have the roman nose & his ears are long but are about 3/4 the length of a nubian ear length. I think his ears are a lil longer than Drifter's but he was born in April 09 so he's still growing.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, we were finally able to go pick up Drifter.  He is a very easy going fella.  We put him in the back of the truck (with a topper) and drove 4.5 hours.  he looked in the back window of the truck at us and happily munched some hay.  When we got to our house, he didn't want to leave the truck until he heard one of my girls snort.  He charged out of the truck and ran to the gate for us to let him in with the big girls.  lol.

He is smelly, of course, but he passed the biggest smell test already.  My son is very sensitive to smells and throws up if he finds something too offensive to his nose.  He petted Drifter and hung out with him for a good hour and decided he didn't smell that bad at all.  Ya never know about these things.  lol.

I must say that Drifter seemed much more excited about meeting our girls than they did about meeting him.  Hopefully they will warm up to him when the time is right.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your buck. Sounds like you have a good one.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 28, 2009)

Exciting times!  My first buck just completed his first round of breedings on the three does I wanted bred.  Now I am watching the calendar and the tails for flagging to see who settled.  

Then in five months.....(we need a nail-biting smily!)


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats! Our girls dad is our only option to breed around here ( uggh!) The problem is that the man who runs the feed store has serviced him to all the other does in the neighborhood! Idk what to do!??!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 29, 2009)

Advertise on craigslist and be willing to take a drive.  Don't breed until you find an unrelated buck if the locals are all related.  I know, linebreeding and all that, but unless you know exactly what you are doing, go for unrelated.   There is probably something out there that you don't know about yet.  You may have to wait until next year, and find a buckling to raise in the spring.  It is easier to transport a youngster in a dog crate in your car than a buck in rut!!!


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Nov 29, 2009)

CottageCheese:

Where are you in the world?  You might be able to find an on-line group for your geographical area.  That is how I found my girls and the buck.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Dec 1, 2009)

Mini N- Ranch: Within our beautiful earth, I am in San Jose, California !! I asked our girls moms owner where she got them, and she doesn't know the name, and says they are from a " Private " ranch..... that makes my life SOOOO much easier hahaha. Does any1 know where there are pygmy buck services around here??? What is the geographical thing u were talking about?? Also, I LOVE your blog!!! I cannot wait to see Sophias babies  if they come along ( wink )


----------

